# Engine questions



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

seeing as how no one is ever on the audi I5 page, i thought i'd posyt my questions here. I am having a few problems. one is i changed my radiator and now have air trapped in the system, is there any way to get it out? also would that cause anything to happen? my other problem that i am having is that under hard acceleration the car jerks, but only sometimes... any suggestions as to what the problem could be?


----------



## 20vtS6 (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: Engine questions (v_ux2)*

Your problem with the jerking at high boost is probably from worn out spark plugs or running check ones. You have to run the 12.99 bosch plugs or they crap out in about 5000 miles even with the bosch they are best changed at 20,000 miles. give that a shot and it will probably fix it. If that doesn't the other part to check is your diverter valve and if it is old replace it with a new one. SJM has one for $45. If you get it make sure you crip the line going to engine head well with the supplied bands use a pair of dyes to squeeze them tight. good luck


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Engine questions (20vtS6)*

i'm pretty sure the diverter valve is good. i have a cold air intake so it's really easy to hear the diverter valve working. i'll try the spark plugs though to see if that works. What symptoms would the car have if it had a bad POS?
First post? thanks for the advice, and welcome to the tex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by v_ux2 at 11:27 AM 4-22-2007_


----------



## v_ux2 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Engine questions (v_ux2)*

thank you soo much! it was the spark plugs. other people have suggested other things that would have cost me so much more money. what a simple fix. i also tightened the plugs down to 22ft lbs.


----------



## 20vtS6 (Apr 21, 2007)

no problem, that one stumped my friend and i awhile


----------

